# Lyft's site says rejecting call goes into "cancellation rate?"



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I just got sent an e-mail from Lyft with a link to this:

https://thehub.lyft.com/ratings-and-cancellations


> *Important:* If you cancel 15 or more of your last 100 accepted rides - not including passenger no-shows - your account could be at risk, so it's important to choose carefully.
> ...
> 
> *Cancellations and your acceptance rate*
> Your cancellation rate is not affected by passenger cancellations or no-shows. Only rides which you cancel yourself or decline to accept are factored into your cancelation rate.


Does declining to accept a ride really count towards CANCELLATION rate? It sounds like they are saying acceptance and cancel rate are the same thing.

Ever since Lyft started denying me cancel fees in the last week or so, I've been rejecting most trips so my acceptance rate has dropped way below 85%, but I almost never actually cancel a request I actually accepted. In the past I've had low acceptance rate and got a lot of nastygrams but nothing threatening to deactivate me over it.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Cancelling a ride = Accepting PING, then cancelling ride.*
Outside of some 'for the community' nagging, not accepting PINGS is OK, as it is mostly invisible to the PAX.
I'm sure the explicit, cancel 15 (in progress) rides is to deter the people working both platforms for cherry picking (i.e. you are on you way to pick up passenger on LYFT, and a Surge Ride comes in on UBER, so you cancel on Lyft PAX and pick up UBER pax.)

However, upon reading the 3rd sentence ("Only rides which you cancel yourself or decline to accept are factored into your cancelation rate. ") in your quotation, I'm not so sure...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Since the beginning, Lyft has declined to provide a separate AR and CR. Instead, they use a mathematical formula which combines the two, and they call it the AR.

For legal purposes, they can scratch you off for too many cancels, but can't do shyt about low AR. However, because of the way Lyft calculates AR, you will never know unless you keep track yourself.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyft/Uber need to address the following --- they have a policy of no underage pax( 17 and under ) without an adult with them. However, if we cancel a ride because the pax is underage and alone, it affects our acceptance rate. If we pickup the minor and have an accident, Lyft/Uber insurance will probably not cover and we are in trouble because of violating the companies's T.O.S. 
It is a Lose/Lose situation for the driver.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I believe this is the statement in question, which I have no explanation for. Can anyone translate? The community needs answers.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

So this applies only for shared rides.
Because I am always under 10% acceptance rate with no problem.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I believe this is the statement in question, which I have no explanation for. Can anyone translate? The community needs answers.
> 
> View attachment 305823


I had an issue with a no show for the second Lyft pax. I thought I would get a no show fee.
Customer service says naw.... only on the first pax.
I'm not sure how I feel about the 2nd n 3rd pax now.
Should I even drive to them?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> I had an issue with a no show for the second Lyft pax. I thought I would get a no show fee.
> Customer service says naw.... only on the first pax.
> I'm not sure how I feel about the 2nd n 3rd pax now.
> Should I even drive to them?


Shouldn't drive to the first one. No shared rides.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> I had an issue with a no show for the second Lyft pax. I thought I would get a no show fee.
> Customer service says naw.... only on the first pax.
> I'm not sure how I feel about the 2nd n 3rd pax now.
> Should I even drive to them?


When you do Shared rides, you only get paid a cancellation fee for the first rider. You don't get paid for second and subsequent cancellations.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Lyft/Uber need to address the following --- they have a policy of no underage pax( 17 and under ) without an adult with them. However, if we cancel a ride because the pax is underage and alone, it affects our acceptance rate. If we pickup the minor and have an accident, Lyft/Uber insurance will probably not cover and we are in trouble because of violating the companies's T.O.S.
> It is a Lose/Lose situation for the driver.


Does not affect your AR, All you have to do is send a email saying it was a minor, and it should not affect your AR or cancellation %...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> When you do Shared rides, you only get paid a cancellation fee for the first rider. You don't get paid for second and subsequent cancellations.


If you get two Shared, you can get two Shuffles out of it


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

I once had a shared ride added to my queue while giving a ride. Before dropping off my current passenger, I noticed that they had already added a second passenger to that shared ride so I declined it. I immediately got the text and email about canceling too many rides.

Might have been a fluke but something about that second added passenger made it go against me. I haven’t had it or tested it out since but in all other cases, I haven’t seemed to be dinged when merely declining a stacked ping.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

mbd said:


> Does not affect your AR, All you have to do is send a email saying it was a minor, and it should not affect your AR or cancellation %...


---------------------
I'm afraid it is not quite as easy as that because --- 
That means I have to drive to the pickup point - tell the kid I cannot take them -- then send an email to support and tell them the reason for the cancel. I have wasted time and gas not to mention annoy or embarrass a young person. IF Im going to drive to the spot, I may as well pick up the person. GET IT ?????
If the pickup says Saugus High School -- it is pretty certain that the pax is underage.
In the cancellation list of reasons there should be PASSENGER UNDERAGE and all those steps would not be necessary. 
I watched a driver last week. pull up to a teenager 13-14 . The driver stopped , blocked traffic, demanded the boy show him i.d. with his age and then refused to take him. Meanwhile all traffic was at a standstill while the driver played this game. 
Absolutely absurd behavior. 
Suppose the parent called for the Uber/Lyft and was depending on the child getting a ride home
Suppose the kid had no money for a bus
Suppose home was 3 miles away
Suppose this child was kidnapped and killed before he got home. 
Why does the driver have to screen their pax ?
These ride share companies need to take some responsibility and educate parents. It should not be the ride share driver doing it.
Just like Lyft/Uber are constantly sending drivers reminder texts about service animal policies -- why don't they send text to customers about underage passenger not being allowed.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

It's a word game Lyft uses to confuse people, there is only Acceptance rate and cancellation rate.

If 100 trips, 85 of them are acceptance rate and 15 are cancellation rate.

The acceptance for grabbing trips is another form of "acceptance", of course they will never tell you that.


----------



## Atlantabound (Mar 28, 2018)

I cancel so many Lyft rides w/o a care. Imagine asking me to drive 20min/20miles for minimum fare while I'm in the heart of my city waiting for business travelers to get to the airport. My only saving grace is my rating is super high.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You can cancel 15% of the accepted rides. If it goes over 15, they can deactivate you... can, does not mean they will. If too many complaints from the pax, and your ratings not great then they can lean towards deactivation... Airports- try not to cancel airport runs...15% might not apply at airport.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

JLaw1719 said:


> I once had a shared ride added to my queue while giving a ride. Before dropping off my current passenger, I noticed that they had already added a second passenger to that shared ride so I declined it. I immediately got the text and email about canceling too many rides.
> 
> Might have been a fluke but something about that second added passenger made it go against me. I haven't had it or tested it out since but in all other cases, I haven't seemed to be dinged when merely declining a stacked ping.


You have to remove the first added rider from the que to decline the entire Shared ride. Removing only the second leg is tantamount to acceptance of stacked ride and cancelling the added rider.


----------



## Ridesharedrama (Mar 27, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> I'm afraid it is not quite as easy as that because ---
> That means I have to drive to the pickup point - tell the kid I cannot take them -- then send an email to support and tell them the reason for the cancel. I have wasted time and gas not to mention annoy or embarrass a young person. IF Im going to drive to the spot, I may as well pick up the person. GET IT ?????
> If the pickup says Saugus High School -- it is pretty certain that the pax is underage.
> ...


Must be so hard for high school teachers to catch a ride because I'm sure as shit not getting them either. But those 17 year olds at the community college have no prob.


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I believe this is the statement in question, which I have no explanation for. Can anyone translate? The community needs answers.
> 
> View attachment 305823


Whoever photoshopped it misspelled cancellation.


----------

